# Standard Poodle growth chart?



## twyla

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/13694-found-great-height-weight-chart-puppies.html


----------



## mjpa

Thanks twyla! If I estimated the lines correctly, he is right on track to be around 50 pounds as an adult.

Now if only he would stand still long enough for me to measure his height!


----------



## thekarens

mjpa said:


> Thanks twyla! If I estimated the lines correctly, he is right on track to be around 50 pounds as an adult.
> 
> Now if only he would stand still long enough for me to measure his height!




The way we do it with Maddie is when she's standing by a wall we just mark the wall and measure later [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen

mjpa said:


> Is there a growth chart for spoo puppies?
> 
> I weighed Rizal today (very approximately by carrying him then standing on our bathroom scale) and I think he is 17 pounds already. He is 11 weeks and 2 days.
> 
> We'll get his exact weight tomorrow at the vet's but I'm just curious.


My Poppy, now 14 months old was 16 lbs at 13 weeks when I got her. She finished growing at about 10 months. Now weighs 41 1/2 lbs. same weight as she was at 10 months.

The chart that twyla referenced was spot on for Poppy's growth.

Enjoy that pup!


----------



## Caddy

Dolly and Poopy are very similar, at 13 weeks Dolly was also 16 lbs. and has quit growing now. Dolly will be 14 months old on May 3rd. and is soooo close to 23" but just can't quite get there, she holds steady at 41-42 lbs. Abbey was 23 lbs at 13 weeks and already 17" in height, she is now 2yrs and 4 mths old and weighs 57 lbs and is 25.5 " tall. I've found that chart to be pretty much right on, give or take a little. I always enjoyed watching it and keeping track of their stats as they grew.


----------



## Viking Queen

This might be helpful as your pup grows. 

It's the chart I kept on Poppy. I missed weighing her a few times, but you can get the general idea of how she grew.

Too wiggly for me to ever get a height measurement all by myself, but she is beautifully proportioned.

13 wks....16.5#
16 wks....22.8#
17 wks....24.6#
19 wks....26.6#
22 wks....30.6#
24 wks....33.3#
26 wks....34.7# (6 mo. Old)
28 wks....35.0# 
7 months ...38.5 #
8 months...40 #
10 months to 14 months, today, ...41.5#

So Poppy's finished weight is 41.5#, which is perfect for me.

I will add that at times during her growth she was eating an alarming amount of food...sometimes up to 4 cups per day, other times much less. I free feed but do track how much I put down each day. Now, as an adult, she eats 1 1/2 cups per day. That's what my previous spoo ate.


----------



## peppersb

Here are the weights for Sam and Cammie (Rizal's father and grandmother).

Sam weight

4 weeks: 5.3 lbs
6 weeks: 7.6 lbs
8 weeks: 11.0 lbs
9 weeks: 12.3 lbs
10 weeks: 15.0 lbs
12 weeks: 18.3 lbs
4 months: 26 lbs
5 months: 32 lbs
6 months: 39 lbs
8 months: 43 lbs
12 months: 49 lbs
18 months: 51 lbs.

Cammie weight

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in


----------



## mjpa

Thanks peppersb! I think he is probably following Sam's growth rate.


----------



## mjpa

According to our vet visit yesterday, Rizal is now 18.4 pounds!

That seems so heavy to me but based on the chart, that projects an adult weight of around 52 or 53 pounds, which seems reasonable.


----------



## peppersb

mjpa said:


> According to our vet visit yesterday, Rizal is now 18.4 pounds!
> 
> That seems so heavy to me but based on the chart, that projects an adult weight of around 52 or 53 pounds, which seems reasonable.


So Rizal is 18.4 pounds at 11.5 weeks and Sam (Rizal's sire) was 18.3 pounds at 12 weeks. Sam's adult weight is between 49 and 52 pounds. I'm betting that Rizal is going to be about the same size or just slightly bigger.


----------



## bumblethespoo

Just curious, but what do people consider a "big" standard or what is typically the height range for a standard? This is my first standard so I'm not too sure.

Bumble, my 10 week old parti currently weighs 13 pounds and he's (roughly) 14 inches tall at the withers - although I had to measure a wriggly puppy, lol! :aetsch:

Do people consider this a "big" standard for his age? Or is this about average? Thank You!


----------



## Dechi

I use this for my toy poodle and it says exactly the same thing as the breeder. I don’t know if it’s good with standards, but worth a try :

Find out how big your Poodle puppy will grow - Puppy Weight Estimates


----------



## bumblethespoo

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## scooterscout99

I used the chart at the bottom of this thread and found it to be pretty accurate.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/53314-projected-adult-size-standard-poodle-puppy.html

My boy is considered tall at 27" (3" taller than both mom and dad) but is slim for his height at 55#. Here he is at 10 weeks and 1 year.


----------



## bumblethespoo

*Thank you, I'll use the chart now! Oh, wow! Yours is so gorgeous, he has such a lovely face! And I've always thought that puppies will be somewhere between their mum and dad, but I guess not, haha! :act-up: 
I've attached pictures of Bumble at 10 weeks, people have said to me by looking him that he's going to be a big boy but I'm just not sure!*






scooterscout99 said:


> I used the chart at the bottom of this thread and found it to be pretty accurate.
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/53314-projected-adult-size-standard-poodle-puppy.html
> 
> My boy is considered tall at 27" (3" taller than both mom and dad) but is slim for his height at 55#. Here he is at 10 weeks and 1 year.


----------



## scooterscout99

Thanks! My sister is always commenting on his face. He is still a handsome boy without the big hair.

He is bigger than his sisters and at least one of his brothers. Here are his weight milestones for the first year:

9 wks - 15.6#
11wks - 17.7#
13wks - 20#
15 wks - 23.2#
16 wks - 24.2#
17 wks - 25.7#
18 wks - 27.8#
19 wks - 29 #
20 wks - 29.2
21 wks - 30.4#
24 wks - 35.3
28 wks - 38.6#
32 wks - 43.4#
34 wks - 45#
37 wks - 47.8#
41 wks - 49.5#
48 wks - 53#
1 year - 54#


----------



## snow0160

peppersb said:


> Here are the weights for Sam and Cammie (Rizal's father and grandmother).
> 
> Sam weight
> 
> 4 weeks: 5.3 lbs
> 6 weeks: 7.6 lbs
> 8 weeks: 11.0 lbs
> 9 weeks: 12.3 lbs
> 10 weeks: 15.0 lbs
> 12 weeks: 18.3 lbs
> 4 months: 26 lbs
> 5 months: 32 lbs
> 6 months: 39 lbs
> 8 months: 43 lbs
> 12 months: 49 lbs
> 18 months: 51 lbs.


Lucky was exactly like Sam. At 16 weeks he weighed 1 lb more and was 27lbs. He is now 52lbs and 24" tall fully grown.


----------

